# Bathroom layout



## jaustin (Feb 15, 2015)

We had an odd half bath next to our two bedrooms. Was formerly a full bath where someone took out the tub and turned it into a closet. I took half of that space for a closet in an adjacent room. I plan to put in a pocket door, new toilet and vanity. I was considering putting in a 32"x 34" shower and relocating the vanity. Looking for input on whether or not the shower is practical with the small space and if this would help the value of the house? All the plumbing for the shower is still in the walls and floor so it's just a matter of installing a base and walls. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424051037.604965.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424055392.310337.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1424055400.132741.jpg

This is the layout plan with a shower.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2015)

It is really hard to say whether something increases the value, but it is important to make things work for you. I think it would be a good move. Your door seems to be opening the wrong way.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 15, 2015)

pocket door.


----------



## jaustin (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah the 3D layout provided isn't quite to scale. The way the door is it would hit the toilet if it swung towards the corner. Also I was considering rotating the toilet 90* to the left which would make the moving from door to the shower a bit less cramped.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2015)

Shorter toilet or smaller door, turning the toilet might leave it to close the side wall. Pocket door might work.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 16, 2015)

Every time I get a chance I mount the toilet on an angle if it&#8217;s in the corner. 45 degrees works great. I almost never see one mounted like that but everyone that sees mine says wow that&#8217;s nice like that.


----------



## frodo (Feb 18, 2015)

corner W/C  with shelf


----------

